# USB PATA enclosure voes



## Speedy (Nov 25, 2012)

I just had to replace one of my boxes, it had rather big PATA drive. The new motherboard has no PATA, so I'm using a USB PATA enclosure to hook up the drive. The trouble is [CMD=""]smartctl[/CMD] is unable to connect to it.

```
smartctl -a /dev/da0
smartctl 6.0 2012-10-10 r3643 [FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

/dev/da0: Unsupported USB bridge [0x13fd:0x1040 (0x106)]
Please specify device type with the -d option.
```
Anybody knows how to make it work?


----------

